# Intel HD 3000 512mb?



## Mukarami (16 Mars 2012)

Bonjour tout le monde!


Je possède un macbook pro 13,3 de 2011 qui embarque un i5 2,4 ghz et 4go de ram ainsi que la Intel HD 3000 à 384mb.
J'aimerai savoir si le fait de passer à 8go RAM permettrait d'augmenter la mémoire de la carte graphique à 512mb.
Si non, existe t-il un moyen pour améliorer ses performances graphiques sur ce modèle svp?


En vous remerciant


----------



## Bambouille (16 Mars 2012)

Mukarami a dit:


> J'aimerai savoir si le fait de passer à 8go RAM permettrait d'augmenter la mémoire de la carte graphique à 512mb.



Oui !


----------



## Mukarami (16 Mars 2012)

Très bien merci!

Et sais tu quelles modèle de RAM je dois mettre en 2x2go?


----------



## pny (16 Mars 2012)

Bambouille a dit:


> Oui !



Ah bon ? je croyais que le GPU intégré n'utilisai que 384Mb de RAM partagé quelque soit la quantité de ram.


----------



## Bambouille (16 Mars 2012)

Mukarami a dit:


> Très bien merci!
> 
> Et sais tu quelles modèle de RAM je dois mettre en 2x2go?


Là par exemple.
C'est là que j'ai commandé les miennes et aucuns soucis.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h18 ----------




pny a dit:


> Ah bon ? je croyais que le GPU intégré n'utilisai que 384Mb de RAM partagé quelque soit la quantité de ram.


----------



## pny (16 Mars 2012)

Attention, je ne voulais pas dire que je ne te croyais pas 

Je croyais juste que c'était gravé dans le marbre et donc que c'était 384Mb point barre.

C'est donc une bonne nouvelle pour moi, même si coté performances cela ne va pas changer grand chose.


----------



## itOtO (16 Mars 2012)

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3246?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR

"En ce qui concerne les Mac mis à niveau vers 8 Go de RAM, le processeur Intel HD Graphics 3000 affecte 512 Mo de mémoire système au lieu de 384 Mo."

C'est gravé dans le marbre du support apple que ça monte à 512 avec 8Go de RAM


----------



## Pascal_TTH (16 Mars 2012)

pny a dit:


> Attention, je ne voulais pas dire que je ne te croyais pas
> 
> Je croyais juste que c'était gravé dans le marbre et donc que c'était 384Mb point barre.
> 
> C'est donc une bonne nouvelle pour moi, même si coté performances cela ne va pas changer grand chose.


 
C'est clair ! Si les performances graphiques 3D ne suffisent pas, ce n'est pas par manque de mémoire, c'est par manque de puissance pure au niveau du GPU.


----------



## Mukarami (16 Mars 2012)

Ok donc est ce que l'on peut ressentir une legère amelioration des performances sur les jeux parce que je compte de temps en temps jouer à quelques petits jeux.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (16 Mars 2012)

S'il y en a, elles seront négigeables ou pas visibles.


----------



## itOtO (16 Mars 2012)

Au final, acheter 8Go de RAM juste pour activer un peu plus de mémoire dédiée pour la Intel HD3000 = aucun intérêt.

Achetez 8Go de RAM parce que on est limité sur le 4Go actuel = bonne idée et en prime petit gain de performances sur la HD3000 (même si pas visible c'est cadeau donc on va pas se plaindre !)


----------

